# trial - widerstand im urbanen raum



## andis (8. Dezember 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne wissen, ob ihr mit dem trialen mehr verbindet als nur körperliche bewegung. ich versuche nämlich gerade im zusammenhang mit einem unireferat, fragen nach dem einfluss von sportlichen aktivitäten im urbanen raum zu beantworten.
seht ihr im trialen - zumindest das urbane,was wohl die meisten von uns machen - auch eine form von widerstand gegen vorherrschende gesellschaftliche denkmuster, die bspw. an (trainings-) effizienz oder wettbewerb orientiert sind.
verbindet ihr mit trial auch eine aneignung städtischen raums einerseits, der dadurch um- bzw. neugewertet wird und/oder eine veränderte auffassung von öffentlichem und privatem raum andererseits, indem bspw. durch unsere aktivität öffentlichkeit mit/erst erzeugt wird oder der einbruch in private räume (z.b. potsdamer platz) diese negiert.
von skateboardern ist mir bekannt, dass sich einige damit befassen und deshalb würde ich gern eure meinung lesen.

hoffnungsvoll    andreas


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Dezember 2004)

îch seh trial nur als sport an, und versuche damit keinen zu behindern/stören.
natürlich gebe ich nicht viel auf ne schimpfende oma, aber provozieren muss man die leute auch nicht unbedingt, ein freundliches nichtbeachten reciht meisstens schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (8. Dezember 2004)

Tach.
Ich selber habe schon seit ich triale eine veränderte Auffassung des städtischen Raumes der mich umgibt. Wie es wahrscheinlich die meisten hier haben. So sind Bänke auf einmal nicht mehr nur zum Sitzen da, und sämtliche Beton Klötze nicht mehr nur einfache Architektur.

Und ja ich verbinde mit dem Trialen mehr als nur körperliche Bewegung. Möchte nicht sagen 'Trial ist eine Art zu leben', das wäre stark übertrieben was mich betrifft, aber da wäre zu nennen, das Treffen und trainieren mit den Buddies, das posen, beim mir auch die Verbindung zur Musik. Wenn ich alleine trialen gehe, dann nie ohne MP3-player, usw.

Widerstand gegen vorherrschende Denkmuster? Hmm, eigentlich nicht. Außer in Diskussionen mit anderen Menschen über den Sinn von Bänken etc. Da versuche ich meistens schon die Leute zu überzeugen, dass wir nichts kaputt machen wollen usw. (besser als auf der Straße abzuhängen *blablabla* Ihr kennt das vielleicht    )

Matthias
Grüße aus Berlin

mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen


----------



## isah (8. Dezember 2004)

EDIT:

Frage hab ich dann doch verstanden..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich sehe Trial nicht nur als körperliche Bewegung an, dann könnte ich auch joggen gehen. Für mich ist Trial viel mehr, gerade der trial in der stadt. Man sieht Mauern  und andere urbane gegenstände nicht mehr als einfache, sinnlos wirkende Dinge an, sondern sie werden vorm inneren Auge zu Trial hindernissen, die man im Kopf schon betrialt.
Für mich ist Trial auch eine Art Provokation der geselschaft gegenüber, weil  ich in meiner stadt nicht erwünscht bin und ich sogar immer fluchtbereit sein muss. Ich könnte ja an Orten fahren wo nciht viel los ist und mich die Polizei und das Ordnungsamt in Ruhe liese, nur da ich nicht einsehe, mich einengen zu lasse, nur wegen der ignoranten Unwissen der Beamten, fahre ich weiterhin an den verbotenen stellen.
dazu passt folgender Satz ganz gut:
"Citytrial-ein Sport am Rande der Legalität, im Zwiespalt von Applaus und Inakzeptanz. "
Max


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin bisher kaum City Trail gefahren. Als ich jedoch einmal die Gelegenheit hatte (eine Seepromenade mit viel Publikum) fand ich die Reaktion der Leute hoch interessant.

Die meisten Leute waren apathisch. Ein paar wenige reagierten mit Bewunderung, ein paar andere wenige feindselig. Gerade die zuletzt genannten habe ich sehr genossen. Bei manchen konnte ich schon von weitem erahnen wie sie reagieren werden.

Ich finde die meisten Leute laufen mit sehr wenig Wahrnehmung in der Gegend rum. Wie könnte es sonst sein, dass Hilflose angegriffen werden, während um sie herum genug Leute stehen, die die Angreifer zur Flucht zwingen könnten. Wenn einige dieser Leute etwas sehen, was nicht in ihr Denkmuster passt, scheint deren soziale Fasade herunterzufallen und die tatsächliche (versteckte) Emotion hervorzutreten. Beispiel: An der benannten Seepromenade gab es eine knifflige Stelle bei der ich sehr leicht ins Wasser hätte fallen können. Ein Frau sagte spontan, mit hämischem Grinsen und bösartigem Blick "ich hätte mich sehr gefreut wenn Sie ins Wasser gefallen wären". Sie sprühte förmlich Gift und versteckte Feindseligkeit. Antwort: Ihr armer Mann und Ihre armen Mitmenschen! Wenn so eine Antwort mit dem richtigen Ernst und sehr abschließend gegeben wird, dann schlägt der Blitz ein. Vielleicht hilft er ja ein bischen.

Ich habe schon immer Skateboarder, Inliner, BMXler und Künstler bewundert, weil sie Leute vorübergehend aus deren Robotismus herausreißen. Und das mit Kunst und Akrobatik im Gegensatz zu manch antisoziallem Verhalten nutzloser Außenseiter.

Ich empfinde City Trial als Kunst die sowohl provozieren als auch begeistern kann. Sport ist es sowieso.

Nur sollte man übers Ziel nicht hinausschießen indem man Sachen beschädigt. Klar machen Gummireifen keine Parkbank kaputt, aber mal ehrlich - ein Rockring kann das schon. Also ist es auch nicht in Ordnung die Parkbank diesem Risiko auszusetzen. Das schadet dem City-Trial unnötig.


----------



## MrTrial (8. Dezember 2004)

> Klar machen Gummireifen keine Parkbank kaputt, aber mal ehrlich - ein Rockring kann das schon. Also ist es auch nicht in Ordnung die Parkbank diesem Risiko auszusetzen. Das schadet dem City-Trial unnötig.



Versteh ich nicht. Wo ziehst du dann deine Grenze? Was ist noch ok und was 'schadet dem city-trial' ???
Ich denke, dass die meisten die inner Stadt trialen, dies sehr oft auch auf Sachen wie Bänken, Mauern, Brunnen und Teilweise Kunstobjekten tun.
Beispiel am PoPl. ist neben der Neuen Nationalgalerie (MoMa vielleicht bekannt?) ein Freigelände auf dem zur Zeit auch Objekte aus Marmor und Beton liegen. Könnten Felsen sein, ist aber Kunst von Studenten. Sehe öfter mal welche dort. Was ist mit dem Platz der Vereinten Nationen - Brunnen. F'Hain - Märchen Brunnen. Sicher ist es verboten sowas zu rocken. Ich machs ja auch nur wenn ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass keine größeren Teile abbrechen können oder anderer Schaden entstehen könnte.

Meine Grenze liegt bei Religiösen und der Andacht geltenden Dingen und wenn man so will auch noch bei Privateigentum - die Stadt Berlin ist davon ausgenommen. (Der Schaden der den Banken und Großkonzernen zuzuschreiben ist, ist so viel größer, als der den ich mit'm bike JE anrichten könnte! Vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich, aber doch treffend)

Matthias


----------



## roborider (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich triale weil es mich fasziniert und Spaß macht, was andere darüber denken ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig... Aber wenn sie mich bewundern würden wäre ich ja nicht abgeneigt


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Dezember 2004)

@Mr Trial:
Du hast schon irgendwo recht. Andererseits gibt es sicher Grenzen, dass muss man von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Ich hab halt mal eine Bank ziemlich demoliert und da dachte ich, dass lass ich in Zukunft besser.

Für mich ist alles was aus Stein ist, auch eine Mauer, ok. Natürlich kann dort was abbröckeln.

Und bei einem all zu reizvollen Hinderniss siegt sicher auch mal die Emotion über die Vernunft. Das gehört irgendwie dazu.


----------



## MrTrial (8. Dezember 2004)

> hab halt mal eine Bank ziemlich demoliert und da dachte ich, dass lass ich in Zukunft besser


  
Super Antwort!
----------------
Haste Recht.
Aber so Reizvoll ein Grabstein auch mal sein mag, bitte rock ihn nicht, ok?   

Matthias


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2004)

andis schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gerne wissen, ob ihr mit dem trialen mehr verbindet als nur körperliche bewegung. i



na klar. 
gründe:

-räder, technik und parts sind faszinierend. siehe nu stuff thread.
-grenzenlose auswahl an nutzbaren hindernissen überall sofort meisst ohne aufwand an energie oder anfahrt erreichbar
-geht auch nachts nach der arbeit weil die städte gut beleuchtet sind.
-ich kann mir auch das rad leisten was in der wm gefahren wird (im gegensatz zum auto, haha)
-drehmoment und schnelligkeit steigt mit training  und können und nicht mit dem eingesetzten budged
-präziser und kontrollierter sport
-voller und gezielter körpereinsatz notwendig
-kaum bekannt, kein nervender hype

ich tainiere weil ichs können möchte, es spass macht und ich es jederzeit machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (9. Dezember 2004)

TRIAL ist einfach das GEILSTE was der Mensch je erfunden hat!
Ich liebe diesen Sport einfach über alles.
Er ist einfach perfekt.
Was ich am besten finde, ist dass es kein Idioten sportart ist wie z.b. Skateboarden   die machen nur krach und viel kaputt.
Wir dagegen sind elegant, leise und keine dummen prolls die dann abends meinen sich schlagen zu müssen oder wenigstens ein bisschen Fixen.  Hoffe das gilt für die meisten von euch! Denn für das Trial gehört eine gewisse Intelligents und Konzentration dazu die nicht jeder hat.
Und widerstand gibt es bei jeder Sportart klar gibt es immer Leute denen das nicht passt was wir machen, aber ohne sie würde auch irgendwie was fehlen oder nich??  
Bei mir im Raum Bonn ist es aber meist so das die Leute einen mit Begeisterung ansprechen und hinterher gucken!

Keep on Truckin'
p.s wenn einer ausm Raum Bonn kommt und fahren will BITTE MELDEN!!!!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. Dezember 2004)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich am besten finde, ist dass es kein Idioten sportart ist wie z.b. Skateboarden   die machen nur krach und viel kaputt.
> Wir dagegen sind elegant, leise und keine dummen prolls die dann abends meinen sich schlagen zu müssen oder wenigstens ein bisschen Fixen.  Hoffe das gilt für die meisten von euch! Denn für das Trial gehört eine gewisse Intelligents und Konzentration dazu die nicht jeder hat.



Hauptsache WIR sind alle vorurteilsfrei und schlau genug "Intelligenz" richtig zu schreiben - echt nicht schlecht; unangebrachtere Präpotenz habe ich ja noch nie gelesen; wenn das "wir" kein monarchisches Plural war, bitte ich darum, mich aus ebengenanntem Kollektiv auszugliedern und in ein dem beschränktem Schubladenken angemessenes Nachtkästchen zu stecken und erst wieder rauszulassen, wenn skateboarden keine Idiotensportart mehr ist... es leben die dummen Prolls!


----------



## funky^jAY (9. Dezember 2004)

da kann ich wimmeretz aber nur beipflichten!!!

ich skate auch und würde mich nich als lärmenden, alles zerstörenden Idiot bezeichnen.

Und so wie bei manchen die Bremsen quietschen, glaube ich kaum das ein Skateboarde da vom Geräuschlevel her mithalten kann


----------



## aramis (9. Dezember 2004)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ich skate auch und würde mich nich als lärmenden, alles zerstörenden Idiot bezeichnen.



Selbst wenn, wäre mir das sehr viel lieber als ein Kunststudentenskater, der sein Brett für ein pupertäres urban-rebell-Ding und eine dilettantische Geselschaftskritik missbraucht, anstatt es dem Zweck nach zu nutzen. Davon scheint im ersten Post die Rede zu sein.
Die Orientierung an Trainingseffizienz und Wettbewerb ist keine Frage durch die Gesellschaft geprägter (konditionierter) Denkmuster, sondern menschlicher Instinkt.

Vielleicht sollten die Fragen bei der weiteren Recherche nicht ganz so suggestiv gestellt werden...


----------



## MrTrial (9. Dezember 2004)

> TRIAL ist einfach das GEILSTE was der Mensch je erfunden hat!
> Ich liebe diesen Sport einfach über alles.
> Er ist einfach perfekt.



*Wahre Worte ! ! !* 
Naja, ob Skateboarden ne Idioten Sportart ist, bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Vielleicht schon, weils 'jeder Idiot' macht, aber es ist glaube ich sehr schwierig darin gut zu sein, oder?
Nicht so wie (Inline-)skaten. Habe ich zwei Jahre gemacht, weil's 'Trendy war' *brech*. War aber suuuper einfach die ganzen Sachen zu lernen. Auch in die Pipe gings recht schnell.


TRIAL IST ULTIMATIV GEIL!!! Und zum Glück (noch) kein hype. Beten wir, dass es so bleibt. (Obwohl wenn der Trend kommen sollte, dann sind WIR HIER doch alle recht gut vorbereitet, oder      )

PS: Habe aber schonmal !trialer! hier in Berlin angesprochen und die waren ziemlich 'Stressermäßig drauf', leider. Aber die anderen alle SUPER NETT   
*schleim* So wie Ihr    */schleim*

Matthias


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Dezember 2004)

Also ich glaube, dass niemand mit irgendeiner Trendsportart eine politische Aussage tätigen möchte oder Gesellschaftskritik übt. Nur leider treffen im "urbanen Raum" meine Interessen auf die anderer, so dass es zu einem gesellschaftlichen Problem werden und eine politische Diskussion entfachen könnte. 
Allerdings habe ich dann doch größers Interesse daran mein Training weiterzuführen und wenn es legale Möglichkeiten GÄBE, dann würde ich auch vorzugsweise diese nutzen.

Wenn es für mich einen politischen Hintergrund hätte, würde ich mir nen Stapel Paletten auf eine hochfrequentierte Verkehrskreuzung stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. Dezember 2004)

also ich triale nur weil ich da son.....ding....son.....fetten reifen habe.......und ähhhhh gar keinen sattel......höhö  
na also echt. 
ich triale in wirklichkeit zum körperkichen augsleich des öden schultages und den anderen nicht genutzten stunden des tages.
UND: weil es das geilste ist, war und immer-IMMER sein wird.

und ein jeder tut mir leid der aus irgendeinem grund zum trialen aufhört.

zum Thema Zerstörung:
also man muss ja nicht immer auf marmor-platten oder ähnlichem fahren (hui! da kenn ich aber schon wen... ). und man muss sich auch nicht immer die schönsten bänke an den öffentlichsten stellen der stadt aussuchen.
und wenn man soviel selbstbeherrschung besitzt, nicht ein jedes hindernis zu entjungfern-egal aus welchem material oder an welchem ort es steht-dann dürfte einem nicht sooo schnell was geschehen.

jo, das wars.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Dezember 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es für mich einen politischen Hintergrund hätte, würde ich mir nen Stapel Paletten auf eine hochfrequentierte Verkehrskreuzung stellen!



sag mir bescheid angelo: ich bin dabei!   

wegen dem zerstören von kulturgegenständen: es gibt da schon unterschiede zwischen befahren und befahren. wenn ich nen marmorblock befahre der in einer höhe ist die ich sicher schaffe und das ganze kontrolliert abläuft ist es schon ein unterschied als ob ich 30 mal dagegenknalle weil ich unbedingt raufhüpfen möchte, die aussicht auf erfolg aber eher bei so 30% liegt.

was skaten angeht; für mich hat skaten wenn man es intensiv betreibt dasselbe niveau wie kunstturnen oder turmspringen. und es ist schwierig.


----------



## andis (10. Dezember 2004)

juten tach,

das mit dem schachtelsatz tut mir leid, aber erstens war die zeit knapp und zweitens kann ich nicht jeden tag ins netz; wollte den beitrag aber unbedingt schon mittwoch reinstellen.
mir geht es, wie es auch einige interpretiert haben, nicht nur um den urbanen raum, sondern den teilaspekt öffentlichkeit. wichtig sind mir nicht die bänke, mauern und klamotten, vielmehr wer stellt was wie dar. um das zu verdeutlichen möchte ich mal einen der beiden lunatictrialer zitieren, der meinte: "trial ist eine art zu leben". ich würde den satz ergänzen und trial als teil einer "art zu leben", eines lebensstiles oder auch lebenskonzeptes betrachten. beispielsweise würde jemand, der sich nicht unterordnen will, authoritäten in frage stellt, versuchen möglichst wenig zu arbeiten, weil er sich so dem druck vorgesetzter entziehen kann (auch bei denjenigen, die auf eigene rechnung arbeiten, sollte um des überlebens willen unterm strich ein plus stehen). eben diese vorstellung kann durchs trialen im öffentlichen raum dargestellt werden, indem punktrichter und stopuhren oder ausschließliche nutzung von für trial vorgesehene räume abgelehnt werden. 
sicherlich, um auf angelo einzugehen, wird niemand anfangen zu trialen, weil er ein politisches statement abgeben will. fällt die wahrnehmung der - naja salopp formuliert -"andersartigkeit" durch untypische nutzung urbaner gegenstände dann aber auf bereits vorhandenen gesellschaftskritischen boden, kann sich daraus eine positive bewertung des individuell bevorzugten lebensmodells verstärken. und dieses wird nicht von effizienz- oder wettbewerbsgedanken dominiert. 
in dem punkt möchte ich aramis widersprechen. meiner meinung nach trialen die meisten nicht nach dem kriterium bei möglichst geringen kosten einen möglichst großen nutzen zu haben - was wir manchmal so an zeit versitzen. und weiterhin ist der wettbewerb, der ohne zweifel stattfindet als ein miteinander zu verstehen bei dem man sich gegenseitig weiterbringt. mag sein das effizienz und wettbewerb menschliche instinkte sind (kannst du das belegen), die orientierung daran hat bei der mehrheit aber andere auswirkungen - wer nicht arbeitet, darf auch nicht essen bspw. oder der clevere macht das geschäft, der andere geht unter.
ich möchte wissen, ob ihr mit angedeuteten vorstellungen in der öffentlichkeit unterwegs seid. 
ralf stover hat das meiner meinung nach zumindest angedeutet, weil er nach der wahrnehmung der umwelt durch die passanten, zuschauer etc. fragt und er ist es ,glaube ich, auch der einen robotismus, aus dem trial auch nur für momente "herausreißen" kann, bemerkt.

nun jut, rauf aufs rad     andreas


----------



## aramis (10. Dezember 2004)

Du bist ja krass drauf!   Ein intellektueller Trial-Anarcho...

Sofern du es nicht schon kennen solltest, lies den "Gesellschaftsvertrag" von Rousseau. Darin stehen ein paar wissenswerte Dinge über den vergesellschafteten Menschen.
Aber ganz gleich ob im Natur- oder Gesellschaftszustand, wer für sein Essen nicht arbeitet (ob nun auf der Jagd, im Garten oder in der Fabrik), der hat keins (Kinder, Alte und dergleichen mal ausgenommen. Das ist ein anderer Punkt) - so einfach ist das. Und darin sind sich alle einig: Marxisten, protektionistische Altunternehmer, Neoliberale und sogar die braune Fraktion (möge letztere verrecken!).
Zum Lebenskonzept:
Ich hab ein derbes Problem mit Authorität im weitesten Sinne (bringt mir oft ne Menge Stress ein). Deswegen möglichst wenig arbeiten zu wollen, kann nich der richtige Schluss sein. Da verwechselst du wohl Ursache und Wirkung. 
Der Vergleich zu den Punktrichtern und Stoppuhren ist gewagt. Wer das als Trialer kategorisch ablehnt, ist einfach nicht hart genug, sich einer echten Herausforderung zu stellen. Sogar der Vorzeige-Citytrialer des Forums (Kohl) fährt hin und wieder Wettkämpfe. Aber selbst wenn der in der City mit seinem Kollegen Hüngi abgeht, herrscht Wettbewerb. Um das und meine These ausm letzten Post zu belegen, müsste ich mal bei nem Glässchen Rotwein die Beine hochlegen oder entsprechende "Fachliteratur" *g* rauskramen. Dazu fehlt mir jetzt der Anreiz . Sagen wir einfach, dass der Mensch viel instinkt- und triebgesteuerter ist, als die Mehrheit heute glaubt. (Wenn du schon mal ungeschützten Verkehr mit ner flüchtigen Bekanntschaft hattest, weißte, was ich meine...) Das steht nicht im Widerspruch zu den Errungenschaften der Aufklärung!!! Aber um nicht abzuschweifen:


			
				Konrad Lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> "Fortschreiten von Technologie und Pharmakologie fördern eine zunehmende Intoleranz gegen alles im geringsten Unlust Erregende. Damit schwindet die Fähigkeit der Menschen, jene Freude zu erleben, die nur durch herbe Anstrengung beim Überwinden von Hindernissen gewonnen werden kann. Der naturgewollte Wogengang der Kontraste von Leid und Freude verebbt in unmerklichen Oszillationen namenloser Langeweile.


Damit bist du ganz ein Kind deiner Zeit. Vielleicht könntest du dich mit dem ganzen schlimmen Druck, der auf dir lastet und der grausamen Gesellschaft besser arrangieren, wenn du Kants Freiheitsbegriff ein wenig studieren würdest. Ich glaube, ein Großteil davon steht im kategorischen Imperativ, auch bissl was in der Metaphysik der Sitten.
Übrigens Verstehe ich unter Wettbewerb nicht zwangsweise ein Gegeneinander. Bei einem Wettkampf können auch das Miteinander und die Freude am gemeinsamen Tun im Vordergrund stehen (bei mir ist das meistens der Fall). Der direkte Vergleich der Skills und die Freude über eigene Erfolge befriedigen oben genannte Triebe. Ist doch schön, wenn man das alles unter einen Hut bekommt. Letztlich ist das ein Nullsummenspiel, weil der Erfolg und die Freude des Siegers den Misserfolg und die Unzufriedenheit des Verlieres bedingen und umgekehrt. Das lässt sich einfach lösen, indem man sich auch über Erfolge anderer freut. Jedoch ist ne gewisse Balance gefragt, wenn man mit der Einstellung nicht ewig Verlierer bleiben will (,was letztlich auch keine Schande wäre. Der Wert, den man als Mensch hat, wird dadurch nicht gemindert).

Der angesprochene Drang nach "Andersartigkeit" ist der, den die Jugend seit Anbeginn der Menschheit verspürt, und zwar in jeder Gesellschaft. Das ist ne systemerhaltene Funktion, ohne die die menschliche Spezies längst zugrunde gegangen wäre. Hat also objektiv rein gar nichts mit der Gesellschaft und ihren Werten selbst zu tun.

Naja, is echt mein Ernst. Lies mal den Krempel von oben (Gesellschaftsvertrag und die beiden Kant-Dinger). Sind vielleicht ganz interessant für dich.  Verzeih mir den stellenweise etwas überhelbichen Ton, den Mangel an Klarheit in meinen Worten und den einen oder anderen Rechtschreibfehler. Bin gerade etwas berauscht und in der Küche wartet Hühnerfrikassee auf mich.

In diesem Sinne
noch ein frohes Trialen


----------



## Flatpro (10. Dezember 2004)

also bei nem kumpel von mir, der dkateboard fährt is des echt extrem wie der die stadt sieht.... wennn man mit ihm durch die innenstadt geht hört man nur noch, was man an diesem und jenem gebilde, an dem man gerade vorbeiläuft, machen kann..... auf dauer nervt dat schon, aber des is echt krass mit anzusehen


----------



## MrTrial (10. Dezember 2004)

@andis:
Die 'beiden lunatictrialer' sind nur einer und der is hier  
PS.: 


			
				MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte *nicht* sagen  'Trial ist eine Art zu leben', das wäre stark übertrieben was mich betrifft


Nur so, weil es klang als ob du es anders verstanden hättest...

Matthias


----------



## ph1L (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß zwar leider nicht wer Konrad Lorenz ist aber sein Zitat kann man auch als "Ausrede" deuten.

Der Mensch drückt sich laut ihm ja vor dem harten Arbeiten, also dem Überwinden von Hindernissen und schiebt dies auf die vortschreitende Technologisierung etc.
wenn ich das richtig interpretiert hab???... bin schon bissl müde   

also was ich damit sagen will ist dass dies wohl doch nicht der wahre Grund ist, wesshalb der Mensch von der Arbeit in den Spaß flüchtet.


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Nö, aber es beeinflusst, was der Mensch unter "Spaß" versteht.


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar leider nicht wer Konrad Lorenz ist....



Das isn berühmter Biologe und Zoologe. Fand generell ein paar Gedanken von dem recht interessant. 
Aber ich hab grad ne Bio von dem gelesen. Jetzt habsch gar keine Lust mehr, den zu zitieren. Der stinkt! http://home.tiscalinet.ch/biografien/biografien/lorenz.htm


----------



## ph1L (11. Dezember 2004)

lol hat der aramis da etwa in "braune stinkende masse" gegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Jaaaa, bis gestern kannte ich den nur als konservativen Wissenschaftler.


----------



## andis (14. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte selbstverständlich noch ein paar worte zu aramis' text loswerden.

ich denke, wenn Lorenz wegen "brauner gedanken" auf den Müll fliegt, dann sollten wir rousseau gleich mit dazu stellen, weil nach seinen vorstellungen frauen heute wohl hauptsächlich kochen, putzen und zur männlichen unterhaltung "dienen" würden. ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, im "schwarzbuch kapitalismus" eine starke kritik an kants ideen, die uns auch heute noch beeinflussen, gelesen zu haben. damit will ich sagen, dass mich der verweis auf die leistungen "großer denker" ohne explizite auseinandersetzung mit deren ansichten nicht weiter bringt. in bezug auf lorenz ist dir das besser gelungen.

ich möchte dir zustimmen aramis, dass der mensch arbeiten muss. die fragen lauten dazu unter anderem wie viel, unter welchen bedingungen, für wen, wie wird der mehrwert verteilt.
unter heutigen produktionsverhältnissen wenig zu arbeiten, heisst sich authoritäten teilweise zu entziehen und damit meine ich die der vorgesetzten, auch der des geldes (bei selbstäbändigkeit) etc.

ich habe nicht bestritten, dass wettbewerb stattfindet, würde ihn allerdings mit anderen kriterien ausstatten als der zwischen firma x und firma y, die im gleichen marktsegment um kunden werben. 
beim trial, so wie ich den sport jedenfalls bis jetzt erfahren habe, ist es ein verständisvoller, motivierender, gemeinschaftlicher, am "selbst" orientierter wettbewerb (nenne mir doch bitte eigenschaften des erstgenannten wettbewerbs).

wie ich bereits oben versucht habe anzudeuten, ist es keine generelle "unlust" , die mich dazu veranlasst unter anderem über arbeit nachzudenken, sondern die widersprüche, welche sich zum beispiel bei der betrachtung des technologischen fortschritts ergeben. warum fordern einige menschen bspw. die 40 stunden woche, also arbeitszeiterhöhung, bei gleichzeitiger zunahme der produktivität. andererseit möchte ich durchaus zustimmen, dass - triviales beispiel - rolltreppen den menschen eher dazu veranlassen, sich in die bequemlichkeit des sich tragen lassen verfallen.
in welchem zusammenhang hier die pharmakologie steht, hat sich mir leider nicht erschlossen. 
mit kants freiheitsbegriff wolltest du wohl auf die unterscheidung zwischen natur und kultur abzielen, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. meiner meinung nach sind verwertungsstrategien, ökonomische organisationsmuster, arbeitsstrukturen etc. eindeutig im bereich der kultur zu verorten und damit veränderbar. der mensch mag triebgesteuerter sein als die mehrheit glaubt, daraus ergibt sich aber noch keine legitimität für eine hierarchisierung des menschen wie ich sie an folgendem beispiel darstellen möchte.

ausgangspunkt ist eine entwicklung, wie sie zumindest im skateboarding in den usa beobachtabr ist, das der wettbewerb nämlich zunehmend kein "nullsummenspiel" mehr ist, sondern ganz bewußt auf die erlangung eines sponsorings hin ausgerichtet ist. der grund dafür ist unter anderem eine ökonomische verwertbarkeit des individuellen erfolges - und nur dieses, denn leistung ist an das individuum gekoppelt, wobei es mir hier um die kritikwürdigkeit des leistungsbegriffs geht. es steht demnach der einzelne im vordergrund mit zuschreibungen wie anerkennung, prestige, status und erzeugen so eine ungleiches machtverhältnis. du hast recht, wenn du sagst, dass der wert eines menschen nicht gemindert wird - der eines anderen wird erhöht und hinterläßt in der konsequenz eine differenz. die hierarchisierung hat sich eingestellt. nachdem nun auch ich in den "genuss" von trialvideos gekommen bin, möchte ich diese tendenzen auch auf den trialsport beziehen, denn es sind meiner meinung nach zu oft einzelfahrer, merkwürdige einblendungen von schriftzügen auf dem unterrohr und darstellung von leistungsmarken (bspw. höhenangabe beim sidehop) zu sehen. 

mein ansatz bei der betrachtung des öffentlichen raums wäre unter anderem der, eine gegenposition zu diesen entwicklungen einzunehmen. der öffentliche raum wird also genutzt als repräsentationbasis für eine vom (platt) "mainstream" sich teilweise unterscheidende kultur. eine orientierung auf den "harten" wettbewerb möglichst vermeiden, würde bedeuten die gruppe zu fördern und mit ihr den einzelnen. damit steht nicht die leistung im vordergrund sondern das vergnügen. außerdem muss der versuch "meister" durch wettbewerb zu werden mißlingen, weil grundsätzlich nur einige wenige diesen titulierung erreichen können, sonst wäre sie auch bedeutungslos. das heißt gleichzeitig ein hoffnungsloses streben der mehrheit nach einem unerreichbaren ziel.
der öffentliche raum kann ein sprachrohr sein, ohne dass wir jetzt transparente oder ähnliches mit auf die straße nehmen. allerdings möchte ich noch auf den doch äußert geringen mädchenanteil hinweisen, der sicherlich nicht für streetsportarten spricht - für trial noch viel weniger als für skateboarding.

ich habe, um das fast abschließend zu sagen, nicht von einem "drang nach andersartigkeit" gesprochen, was sich wohl als instinktgeleitet interpretieren läßt (hat da vielleicht die überzeugung von eigenen vorstellungen, gedanken ohne reflektion entstehen lassen), sondern von der erkenntnis eines widerspruchs von ideen aus der interaktion heraus (bspw. der passant, der mir vorwirft die mauer zu zerstören, aber gleichzeitig mit seinen autoabgasen die luft versaut), was ich eher als kulturell ansehe.  

und noch was zum schluß. wenn lorenz, wegen seiner "braunen" ideen gedisst wird (was ich richtig finde), dann frage ich mich auch, was bitte schön  hühner (in welcher form auch immer) auf einem teller zu suchen haben. 

*VON MEINER SEITE AUS IST DAS HIER ALS GEDANKENAUSTASCH ZU VERSTEHEN, AN DEM SICH DOCH BITTE BITTE MEHR BETEILIGEN.*

in freudiger erwartung    andreas


----------



## elhefe (14. Dezember 2004)

andis schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *VON MEINER SEITE AUS IST DAS HIER ALS GEDANKENAUSTASCH ZU VERSTEHEN, AN DEM SICH DOCH BITTE BITTE MEHR BETEILIGEN.*
> ...
> 
> in freudiger erwartung    andreas




Ich möchte mich ja nicht als dumm bezeichnen und noch weniger als ungebildet. Trotzdem empfinde ich diese Diskussion als etwas, zumindest für meinen Geschmack, zu intellektuell.

Auch die Relation zum Trial, wenn si auch gegeben sien mag, erscheint mir sehr weit her geholt.

Ich fahre in der Stadt, weil ich nun mal in der Stadt wohne. Hätte ich mehr Naturspots in der Nähe, würde ich lieber die nutzen.
Der urbane Raum eignet sich nun aber im allgemeinen sehr gut zum Trialen. Deshalb zieht es die Mehrheit der Trialer dort hin (sicherlich auch, weil es spektakulärer ist, dort zu trialen). Ich versuche jedoch, in der Stadt den Leuten möglichst aus dem Weg zu gehen, insbesondere dort, wo sie sich "angepisst" fühlen könnten.

Ich möchte eigentlich nur meine Ruhe haben, beim Trialen. Das geht am besten, wenn man niemanden stört.

Das Wettkampf- bzw. Wettstreitthema ist so eine Sache. Der persönliche Ehrgeiz treibt einen schon dazu, diese und jene sachen beim trial (mehrmals) zu probieren. Es gibt auch ein gutes Gefühl, etwas endlich geschafft zu haben. Ich können auch meinem speziellen trialkollegen seine Erfolge, auch wenn es mich manchmal insgeheim etwas ärgert  . So sind die Sachen eben und zwar nicht nur im Trial.

Ich möchte mich auch nicht gegen irgendetwas auflehnen oder auf irgendwelche Missstände hinweisen.

Noch ein hinweis zu den Menschen, die großes Vollbracht haben. Wener Heisenberg sei an dieser Stelle genannt. Überzeugter Nazi und großer Physiker. Und das der Zweck oft die Mittel heiligt, zeigt das Bsp. Wernher von Braun, der seine forschungen unter dem Naziregime durchführte und mit seinem Wissen später den Amerikanern sehr willkommen war.


Dann noch ein Hinweis zu einem Deiner früheren Postings. Das Prinzip, mit minimalem Aufwand maximalen Erfolg zuerreichen, gibt es nicht. dies ist nicht messbar.
Vielmehr kannst Du mit einem bestimmten Aufwand maximalen Erfolg erzielen (Maximalprinzip) oder einen bestimmten erfolg erzielen, mit minimalen Aufwand (Minimalprizip) Das ist jetz t aber nur Klugscheis.serei.

Falls ich an dem Theam vorbei diskutiert habe, zeigt das nur, wie schwer es ist, diesem Thema zu folgen.

MfG Tilo


----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2004)

andis schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, wenn Lorenz wegen "brauner gedanken" auf den Müll fliegt, dann sollten wir rousseau gleich mit dazu stellen, weil nach seinen vorstellungen frauen heute wohl hauptsächlich kochen, putzen und zur männlichen unterhaltung "dienen" würden.


Das glaube ich nicht. Jeder Denker muss im Kontext seiner Zeit betrachtet werden. Sonst müsstest du wirklich ALLE über Bord werfen.


			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, im "schwarzbuch kapitalismus" eine starke kritik an kants ideen, die uns auch heute noch beeinflussen, gelesen zu haben. damit will ich sagen, dass mich der verweis auf die leistungen "großer denker" ohne explizite auseinandersetzung mit deren ansichten nicht weiter bringt.


Das isn Trial-Forum. Nicht der Ort für Ausführliches zu dem Thema. Kant wird von vielen Seiten kritisiert. Da müssen Unterscheidungen her (Metaphysik, Moralphilosophie). Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich gehört das alles nich ins Forum.



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> in bezug auf lorenz ist dir das besser gelungen.


 Warum? Weil ich gesagt hab, dass der stinkt?



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte dir zustimmen aramis, dass der mensch arbeiten muss. die fragen lauten dazu unter anderem wie viel, unter welchen bedingungen, für wen, wie wird der mehrwert verteilt.


 Es heißt, ein Hektar Land und zwei Stunden tägliche Arbeit könnten einen Menschen ernähren. Dafür gibts aber noch kein Trialbike, keinen Strom, Computer, Auto, Telefon, Crack, Nutten, usw.



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> warum fordern einige menschen bspw. die 40 stunden woche, also arbeitszeiterhöhung, bei gleichzeitiger zunahme der produktivität.


Umfangreiches Thema. Mich nervt, dass die Wirtschaft exponentiell wachsen muss, um das Bruttoinlandsprodukt konstant zu halten. Das ist auf Dauer gar nicht möglich. Eindeutig ein Instrument der Demagogie. Nähere Ausführungen dazu gibts auf Anfrage, denn das interessiert im Trialforum keinen. Außerdem geh ich jetzt mein neues LR einspeichen. 



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> der mensch mag triebgesteuerter sein als die mehrheit glaubt, daraus ergibt sich aber noch keine legitimität für eine hierarchisierung des menschen wie ich sie an folgendem beispiel darstellen möchte.


Die Tendenz zur Hierarchisierung liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Selbst in den Urgesellschaften hat(te) der eine mehr, der andere weniger zu sagen. (Das hat natürlich noch nix mit der Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung zu tun, die daraus entstehen kann). Nordamerikanische Indianer behandelten ihre Frauen seit jeher wie den letzten Dreck (Samuel Hearne - Abenteuer im arktischen Kanada); da würde sich der schlimmste Zuhälter entsetzt zeigen. Und wie schaut es mit dem Alpha-Päärchen bei Wölfen aus? Dafür kann es ja wirklich keine kulturellen Ursachen geben. Oder?
Will übrigens nicht sagen, dass alle naturgegebenen Eigenschaften gut sind. Aber Hierarchie sollte (kann auch gar nicht) nicht abgeschafft werden. Sie sollte im Dienste der Mehrheit stehen,    möglichst flach strukturiert sein und vor Missbrauch geschützt werden. 



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> ...merkwürdige einblendungen von schriftzügen auf dem unterrohr und darstellung von leistungsmarken (bspw. höhenangabe beim sidehop) zu sehen.


Ja, Werbung nervt. Aber wo is das Problem mit der Höhenangabe. Wer die besseren Skills hat, ist trialmäßig der bessere Mann (oder die Bessere Frau, damit du mich nicht für politisch unkorrekt hälst).
Du siehst alles viel zu einseitig und linear (also zu einfach). Das spiegelt sich auch in deiner Argumentation wieder. Beispiel Wettstreit: Das Gegeneinander und das Miteinander lassen sich widerspruchsfrei miteinander vereinen. Mann kann gemeinsam Spaß haben und trotzdem versuchen, sich gegenseitig zu überbieten. Das Stichwort dazu heißt Dialektik. (Hegel und alle nach ihm rulen ohnegleichen!!!) Dazu würde ich auch gern noch drei A4-Seiten voll schreiben.


			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> ...hoffnungsloses streben der mehrheit nach einem unerreichbaren ziel.


Für mich ist das ein nowendiger Mechanismus. Ohne dieses Streben würde sich GAR NIX drehen, nada, niente! Mir is schon klar, dass ich kein Trialweltmeister werde (vielleicht ), aber bissl was is noch rauszuholen, ma schauen wie viel.



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> und noch was zum schluß. wenn lorenz, wegen seiner "braunen" ideen gedisst wird (was ich richtig finde), dann frage ich mich auch, was bitte schön  hühner (in welcher form auch immer) auf einem teller zu suchen haben.


Vegetarier? Nee, oder? 
Kennst du Peter Singer?



			
				andis schrieb:
			
		

> *VON MEINER SEITE AUS IST DAS HIER ALS GEDANKENAUSTASCH ZU VERSTEHEN, AN DEM SICH DOCH BITTE BITTE MEHR BETEILIGEN.*



Du, die meisten ham einfach keinen Bock, sich über derartiges zu unterhalten.


----------



## elhefe (14. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Es heißt, ein Hektar Land und zwei Stunden tägliche Arbeit könnten einen Menschen ernähren. Dafür gibts aber noch kein Trialbike, keinen Strom, Computer, Auto, Telefon, Crack, Nutten, usw.
> 
> ....




Hmm... Crack und Nutten. Ich muss wohl mal zu Dir auf Party kommen. Das nur, um das Niveau dieser Debatte wieder auf einen Level herunterzudrücken, an dem sich auch eine Mehrheit wieder gerne beteiligt.   

@ Ara 

Du bist ein weiser kleiner Mann (Das mit dem "klein" ist ein Späßchen, den Rest meine ich wirklich ernst). Hut ab.


----------



## MrTrial (14. Dezember 2004)

> Das nur, um das Niveau dieser Debatte wieder auf einen Level herunterzudrücken, an dem sich auch eine Mehrheit wieder gerne beteiligt



RIIIIISCHTISCH  

(trotzdem interessanter Threat   )


----------



## tobsen (14. Dezember 2004)

es ist Zeit, aufzuspringen und laut "Bullshit!" zu rufen. 

also für solche postings fehlt mir z.b. die zeit.
bis man das ma alles geschrieben hat...
und dann noch ständig zwischen google, wikipedia und wissen.de hin und her switchen... ne, das lass ich lieber


----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... Crack und Nutten. Ich muss wohl mal zu Dir auf Party kommen.


Du weißt, dass Sachsen und Leipzig bundeseutsche Spitzenreiter sind, was AIDS angeht?  (und auch noch ein trauriger Smiley: )
Will sagen: Wir sollten es bei Crack belassen! Raucht man das oder braucht man dafür ne Spritze? Wenn, dann bringt jeder seine eigene mit. 


@Tobsen: Du hast Langenscheidts Fremdwörterbuch vergessen!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. Dezember 2004)

Das werd ich gleich heute beim Antippen probieren. Ich denke ganz fest:
pharmakologie, hierarchisierung, ökonomische organisationsmuster, ökonomische verwertbarkeit ...
Das macht bestimmt eine Palette aus!  

Ich lese zwischen den Zeilen, dass Andis sowieso schon eine klare Meinung und Einschätzung von sehr vielem hat. Und das will er jetzt projezieren und mit dem Dialog hier belegen. Aramis Kritik mit der Suggestiv-Frage war also doch berechtigt.

Andis: "... Gedankenaustausch ..."  ttssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (15. Dezember 2004)

und ich sag nach jedem erfolgreichen manöver ein heinrich heine gedicht auf:

"vom fenster aus konnte man schiffen   ....    winken,"


----------



## trial-chris (15. Dezember 2004)

Uiuiui, was für eine Anspruchsvolle Diskussion!!!!!!!!!!

Hab mich vor ein paar Jahren studienhalber auch mal mit "urbanem Sportreiben" und "urbanen Jugend-Sportkulturen" befasst. Da lässt sich allerdings einiges hineinsoziologisieren. Zumindest dann, wenn der betreffende Personenkreis groß genug ist, um auch Leuten, denen es nicht um die Bewegung und den Sport geht, eine Identität, ein Zuhause zu liefern. Siehe Skater oder Dirtbiker. Da gibts halt neben denen, die das wirklich TUN auch immer die, die den "Look" übernehmen, die irgendwie dazugehören wollen, weil sie es gerade cool finden. Auch ohne ihr Sportgerät(=Image) auch nur annähernd zu beherrschen. Da werden dann um den eigentlichen Sport Weltanschauungen drumherumgebastelt.
Ich erlaube mir mal zu sagen, obwohl ich gerade erst in den Trialsport hineingeschnuppert habe, dass dort die Szene viel zu klein ist für Ideologie, Kult und Trittbrettfahrerei. Wenn ich im Park oder sonstwo in der Stadt bike, dann, weil ich eifach keine Lust habe, erst ´ne Stunde Auto zu fahren. Genauso, wie ich mich drauf freue, dass in Hannover endlich das Wollewehr der Leine fertig wird, damit ich "mal eben" in mein Rodeokajak steigen kann zum Surfen oder um irgendwelche Kapriolen zu schlagen. Eigentlich gehts mir um den "Draußensport" - aber die Stadt gewinnt erheblich an Attraktivität und Freundlichkeit, wenn ich in ihr die Möglichkeiten für meinen Natursport - um den es mir ja eigentlich geht - entdecke!

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu ALT, um mit meinem Sport REBELL zu sein!  

Chris


----------



## andis (20. Dezember 2004)

hallo ihrs,

so schwer können vorherige posts (ein begriff den ich erst kennenlernen mußte) nicht gewesen sein, denn unter anderem tilo hat doch was zum thema geschrieben. er "will niemanden stören, sich gegen etwas auflehnen". trial findet in der öffentlichkeit statt, sofern nicht hallen oder ähnliches genutzt werden und damit nicht mehr ganz so öffentlich sind, auch wenn prinzipiell jeder zugang hat.
wenn ich aber im park an einer echt guten stelle üben will, die auch andere menschen, aus welchen gründen sei hier egal, gut finden, störe ich sie, weil wir dann auf einander rüchsicht nehmen müssen. tilo würde solche spots wohl eher meiden, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe. ein weiteres beispiel bezieht sich auf  fahrrad-fahr-verbote in parks. befindet sich nun aber just in diesem park ein erstklassiger parcour, würde ich trotzdem in den park fahren und zwar auch, wenn ordnungskräfte (in berlin heißen die kiezstreifen) ohne plausible gründe nennen zu können, sondern nur auf gesetze verweisend, mir das verbieten wollen. tilo würde solche spots wohl eher meiden. 
genau das ist doch eine antwort auf meine den threat eröffnenden fragen. danke dafür tilo, auch wenn ich mich dir nicht anschliessen will.

aramis meinte er, dass er keine "lust mehr" hat den (k. lorenz) zu zitieren. daraus habe ich dann "auf den müll werfen" gemacht, ihn aber trotzdem beachtet, womit ich eben auf die kontextualität verweisen wollte. 
kant und rousseau aber hat aramis ohne weitere ausführungen (zitate hätten schon gereicht) angebracht und deshalb konnte damit auch keiner was anfangen. ich bin ebenfalls nicht auf die beiden eingegangen, fühlte mich aber auch nicht zuständig sachverhalte zu erläutern, die andere in die diskussion einbringen. 
in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich dann meine mitschuld (schlechte beispiele, uneindeutige aussagen) am (möglicherweise) intellektuell abgehobenen threat bekunden, mit dem finger aber auch auf aramis zeigen.

wenig arbeiten zu wollen, bezog sich auf heutige arbeitsverhältnisse, dass habe ich deutlich gemacht. warum du dann ein ABER ("dafür gibts dann aber noch kein trialbike") in die runde wirfst, ist mir unklar.

hierarchie habe ich mit machtverhältnissen verbunden, wonach jemand bestimmen kann, wo getrialt werden darf und wo nicht oder auch wer festlegt was trial ist und was nicht. das skaterbeispiel war auf das leistungskriterium bezogen, welches primär auf quantitäten denn auf (menschliche) Qualitäten gerichtet ist. tony hawk kann sich eben tausendmal mit seinem brett in der luft drehen. das er zudem noch ein netter typ ist, steht meiner meinung nach erst an zweiter stelle.
willst du mit den wörtern "seit jeher" etwa die behandlung von frauen legitimieren. wölfe interessieren mich nur in soweit, als dass ich von ihrem leben rückschlüsse auf meines ziehen kann. als alles erklärende beispiele taugen sie nicht oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
ja - hierarchie "sollte im sinne der MEHRHEIT stehen". mein problem ist wohl der versuch für mich negative phänomene durch sprachliche formulierung mit einem anderen inhalt zu versehen. das ergebnis ist dann die ablehnung des begriffes hierarchie.
ich hoffe der bezug auf den "besseren Mann" die "bessere Frau" war lediglich auf sportliches bezogen. 
das problem mit der höhenangabe liegt meiner meinung nach in der ökonomischen verwertbarkeit. die höhenangabe wird zu einem symbol an der man sich orientiert. zu erst der der mit ihr geld verdienen will und dann der der sich aufmacht diese marke zu überbieten, aber nicht des (bewegungs-) spaßes, sondern des geldes wegen (das ist eine interpretation, um der kritik der suggestion entgegenzuwirken, die im übrigen keine suggestion mehr ist, sobald sie als eine solche erkannt worden ist).
schade aramis, dass du nicht immer so genau ließt. im vorherigen post habe ich das mit- und gegeneinander des wettbewerbs aus meiner sicht dargestellt.warum du dann wieder davon anfängst, ist mir nicht ganz klar.
schade finde ich, dass ich keine drei A4-seiten über hegels dialektik von dir lesen kann,  aber drei nicht vorhandene A4-seiten über die anziehungskraft eines "weltmeistertitels" schmerzen schon sehr.
ich ernähre mich vegan, aber ohne p. singer - wenn dann eher mit t. regan.
ich gebe zu, thematisch ist der threat ein wenig ausgeartet, aber neben tilo haben sich doch auch andere zur ursprungsfrage geäußert.
ralf stover möchte ich wiedersprechen. ich habe keine "klare" meinung. eine meinung schon und ebenso eine einschätzung über (trial-) sport und öffentlicher raum. das sollte aber niemanden davon abhalten HIER in diesem forum seine meinung kundzutun.  
dem chris möchte ich zustimmen, dass "die stadt (...) erheblich an attraktivität und freundlichkeit" gewinnt, wenn sportgelegenheiten vorhanden sind. dabei ist aber bei einer rein funktional und räumlich gegliederten stadt noch nicht von einem plus für das was öffentlichkeit ausmacht zu sprechen, sondern vielleicht eher vom gegenteil. das war (ich sage bewußt "war") eine frage diese threats.

ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal beim trialen
andreas


----------



## aramis (15. Januar 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> "vom fenster aus konnte man schiffen   ....    winken,"



Boah, JETZT hab ich den joke verstanden.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Januar 2005)

andis schrieb:
			
		

> *VON MEINER SEITE AUS IST DAS HIER ALS GEDANKENAUSTASCH ZU VERSTEHEN, AN DEM SICH DOCH BITTE BITTE MEHR BETEILIGEN.*


ääähm. ganz ehrlich ich muss mir in der schule schon genug von diesem tollen supersinnlosen diskusionsmüll antuen udn ich könnte jedensmal kotzen wenns wir über so n scheißß diskutieren, da geb ich mir das nicht noch in meiner Freizeit. sorry aba ich bin schon zu faul deine ellenlangen Texte zu lesen....(bitte nciht böse nehmen)
ich will nur wissen wie die nueen kurbeln von echo sind und wie sich das python fährt etc. und obs besser is n helm zu tragen oda nciht, halt trial bezogenen themen....


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Januar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, JETZT hab ich den joke verstanden.



haha.. bist du schnell...

mir gehts da wie trialsmax. diese woche lief auf arte (tracks) wieder ein bericht über parcour. der wievielte war das jetzt? da war auch ein deutscher bursche zu hören der selten neumalklug darüber geredet hat wieso er das macht und was das für auswirkungen auf die umwelt laut ihm haben soll. das was sie gezeigt haben war nicht so der bringer und meinetwegen hätten sie sich das interview sparen können und mehr moves zeigen sollen.
also wenn jemals trial auf tracks gezeigt wird (könnt ja mal jemand nachfragen) : hört bloss auf so zeug zu labern und schickt sportler hin dies fahrerisch bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (16. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht siehste den andis mal zu ner Urban-Trial-Reportage auf Arte.


----------



## trialsrider (19. Januar 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache WIR sind alle vorurteilsfrei und schlau genug "Intelligenz" richtig zu schreiben - echt nicht schlecht; unangebrachtere Präpotenz habe ich ja noch nie gelesen; wenn das "wir" kein monarchisches Plural war, bitte ich darum, mich aus ebengenanntem Kollektiv auszugliedern und in ein dem beschränktem Schubladenken angemessenes Nachtkästchen zu stecken und erst wieder rauszulassen, wenn skateboarden keine Idiotensportart mehr ist... es leben die dummen Prolls!



Ne hast schon recht! Das war ein dummer Kommentar (zum Teil wenigstens)
Das mit dem Skateboarden nehm ich so zurück klar ist das auch eine Kunst,
aber mich stört halt das es einfach jeder macht! Klar wenn man es richtig als Sport macht ist es ne gute Sache. Aber bei uns haben wir zu viele Möchtegern "Skater" die sich dann regelmäßig meinen sich mit uns anlegen zu müssen mit so tollen sprüchen wie "oh die coolen biker" das stört schon tierisch, bin selber mal skateboard gefahren hab aber aufgehört. Halte Trial 
für die bessere Alternative!
Thanks an Mr.Trial für die Unterstüzung!
hab es so gemeint wie er es beschrieben hat! Aber wohl zu undeutlich ausgedrückt!

trialsrider


----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Januar 2005)

is ja nix passiert


----------

